# wenn ich ein bild hab das kleiner ist als meine site wie kann ich es dann als bg anp



## Doener (13. April 2002)

steht schon alles drin


----------



## Faramir (13. April 2002)

öhm, ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ein kleines Hintergrundbild so oft wiederhohlt haben willst bis die ganze Seite damit voll is 
Das kommt innen <body>-Tag rein:


```
background="hintergrund.jpg"
```


----------



## Brynshander (13. April 2002)

Moin,

also ich hab das eher so verstanden das du ein zu kleines Bild hast und es anpassen willst oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch??

greetz bryns


----------



## Doener (17. April 2002)

genau ich möchte es auf die ganze site verzerren kannn ich des per html ???


----------



## Faramir (17. April 2002)

Meines Wissens geht das mit html nicht (Ich lass mich aber gerne Belehren ).
hmmm, aber vielleicht gibts dazu einen CSS-Filter, der das ermöglicht (ich glaubs allerdings eher nicht)...

Schau mal auf selfhtml.teamone.de (Unnter CSS), da steht möglicherweise was drin ...


----------



## xxenon (2. Mai 2002)

dhtml ist die lösung für alles ;-)

mach einfach das hintergrundbild:

<DIV STYLE="position:fixed;visibility:visible;z-index:-1"><IMG SRC="yourimg.jpg" HEIGHT="100%" WIDTH="100%"></DIV>

nachteil:  du musst leider alle anderen elemente in ein anderes div mit höherem z-index packen...

zB:

<DIV STYLE="position:absolute;top:0;left:0;z-index:1">hallo</DIV>

so, das war jetzt wohl das letzte edit ;-)

greets xxenon...

(übrigens funkt diese lösung in allen aktuellen browsern)


----------



## braindad (2. Mai 2002)

@xxenon: das ist nur leider kein dhtml, sondern css


----------



## xxenon (2. Mai 2002)

@braindad:

das stimmt zwar, aber andererseits sind layer auch irgendwie das wichtigste element von dhtml und die css-anweisungen dafür sind erst mit dhtml aufgekommen... (sprich, es sind css-befehle für dhtml, so wie zb this.style.behavior ein javascript-befehl für dhtml ist)

ansonsten hat das script noch den nachteil, dass der background im iex (und wahrschl auch im netscape) nicht ,mitscrollt...  das liegt am position:fixed

SelfHTML:

Beachten Sie:
Die Angabe fixed wird weder von Netscape noch vom MS Internet Explorer interpretiert.

tja.. opera kanns schon, drum bin ich auch erst jetzt draufgekommen...

ich arbeite jedenfalls noch dran, wenn ich ws rausfinde, poste ichs hier.

greets, xxenon


----------



## braindad (2. Mai 2002)

dhtml ist allerdings ein mischmasch von verschiedenen standards (js/css). die einzelnen standards sind allerdings "unabhängig". 

nur in diesem fall kann man meiner meinung nach nicht von dhtml sprechen, da man den style-tag auch in ein <table> hätte packen können - soll heißen: im prinzip ist es nur css 

kann aber auch ansichtssache sein


----------



## xxenon (2. Mai 2002)

bin ganz deiner meinung...

also sagen wir einfach mal dhtml ohne javascript dazu =))


----------

